# What else to see in UAE?



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

hello! 
i am wondering if there is any other must-visit sightseeings in UAE, except for Dubai??

i am new in town, and have only explored Dubai. Abu Dhabi is definitely one destination, how about others? 

thx for suggestions!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It depends what you want. There is masses to do in Dubai, in addition to the main tourist attractions. Plenty in AD too. To the list you can add Al Ain and Sharjah, although they are less shiny and touristy.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Enjoy Hatta and the pools, but that isnt something you would want to do right now. If you enjoy the beach, would suggest making a trip out to Mussandam (spelling probly off) is a good idea. Al Ain and the zoo there but is hot, but could go out to the water park there. If you dive, khofrakkan, or even if dont, a discovery dive out there would be nice. Drive out to Fujeirah and stop on the markets on the way. Prices are nice and the fruit and veggies fresh  Beach camping isnt exactly a good idea right now either, but after 3 or so months, will be ok again, especially if you go to the otherside of the uae and dont stay on the west side, as cooler over there. The big mosque in abu dhabi is nice. People watching on the corniches in any of the major cities outside of dubai is nice, and each quite different.. For now, would suggest people watching in the weirder malls if get really bored. Try to meet some people from other nationalities and hours will go by quickly talking and learning about their ways. Just for the next two months, hunker down and read some books in the ac


----------

